# Suggested Foods/Recipes



## PooperinPA (Feb 7, 2008)

I am sure this varies for many folks, but are there any specific foods or recipes that you find that DON'T give you symptoms?


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm pretty much ok with all foods. Only thing I really have to avoid is black pepper, which can be difficult at times because it seems everyone around me is obsessed with putting black pepper on everything lol. Oh, and also something in the seasoning they put in take-away pizzas, don't know what it is but my stomach absolutely cannot with hold it.


----------



## lila99 (Jun 1, 2014)

I love tuna and egg salad sandwiches but found that I couldn't tolerate the mayo or any salad dressing. Today, I found an IBS friendly recipe for egg salad that suggested using 2 to 3 tablespoons of plain yogurt as a substitute for the mayo. It had a different taste no doubt...but was pretty good and, most importantly, very friendly to my bowel.







I made the sandwich with white gluten free bread, salt and pepper, a teaspoon of relish and spread a tiny layer of butter on one slice of the bread. The same recipe can be used for tuna salad sandwiches and it suggests adding 1/4 of an avocado to it.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I find that low fat, lean proteins that are baked, broiled or grilled are ok. Well cooked veggies are fine. Carbs & some fiberous foods can be harder for some people to digest.

Finding substitutions for problem ingredients like lila99 did is a good idea. Personally there were times when I couldn't even handle yogurt so I did chicken/tuna/egg salads with just microchopped cucumbers for moisture. Avocado is a great alternative... had those Omega 3's we are supoosed to get and some folks even find that Omega 3's can slow their guts down some..  a great benefit to D types.

Spices are individual.... you will have to trial and err and see how you do.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

For me, simple home cooked roast beef or steak with rice or potato is the best. My situation is unpredictable, but I find that things like beef or pork and rice slow my transit time and I can reduce Imodium on the days that I eat like that.

Cheese works too.....so when I have pizza I make sure it has tons of cheese to offset all the fat.

Simple low-fat lean and soluble foods are the best for me.

Having said that, I will pretty much eat anything, and wash it down with as many Imodium as I think I will need to counteract the effect of the bad food. Eating like everyone else helps me feel "normal" and that is a great feeling.


----------



## lila99 (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks for the tips







I know the feeling about wanting to be 'normal' once in awhile...I had company yesterday and we all went to the A & W for lunch...I thought 'to heck with it' and ordered a mozza burger and fries...just to be normal







I'm ok now...lol.

Here's another meal that works for me...and it was pretty darn good!

Rice stick noodles (Asian Family brand - made in Thailand)

Breaded shrimp (frozen)

Diced tomatoes as a sidedish

One good thing about having IBS is that I'm discovering and trying new foods that I probably wouldn't have otherwise! The rice stick noodles are sooo good and quick to make. I baked the frozen breaded shrimp and then 'fried' them together with the ricestick noodles for a couple of minutes in a frying pan sprayed lightly with Olive Oil.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I tend to put things in the crockpot. Chicken w/o skin or lean beef or pinto beans--cook everything all day. Rice is fantastic. I use sea salt, drink only water. Any spices will set me off, so I avoid them. Dairy doesn't bother me much but when it does, whammo! and you don't see it coming. One thing, you do better if you do your own cooking so you know exactly what's in it and how much.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

lila99 said:


> Thanks for the tips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A&W brings out the worst in many non-IBS people......the only fast food that I tolerate is a Whopper and Fries. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## lila99 (Jun 1, 2014)

Yes...sadly no more A & W for me!

This week, I tested out and thankfully was able to successfully digest my regular Basic (no tomato) Beef Stew recipe that I usually make with just a few adaptations:

1. Used gluten-free flour to coat the lean beefing stew pieces.

2. Sprayed the pan with Olive Oil spray plus only about a tbs of Olive Oil as well to brown the pieces.

3. I was concerned that the beef broth that I used (Knorr OXO) might be a problem for me, but it turned out that it wasn't..yay!

4. I cut onions in large slices but removed them prior to eating the stew (I picked that tip up from the internet so that I can at least get the flavour of onions in meals without actually eating them) I'm not sure yet if onions are a trigger for me.

5. Cut the amount of garlic from 2 cloves to 1.

6. Added carrots, green beans and potatoes only. Next time I'll try making the stew with celery added - to see if celery is a trigger for me. Although celery is on the FODMAP "Foods to Enjoy" list...I'm going to test it out anyway.

7. Used gluten-free flour and water to thicken the gravy only slightly.

The stew was good. My daughter and her husband had 2 bowls of it...and didn't notice that I had changed the recipe


----------



## lila99 (Jun 1, 2014)

Another recipe that worked for me - it's simple, quick and easy to make...

Chicken Penne

- Used gluten free penne and boiled the pasta in spring water with just a tsp of olive oil in the water.

- Cut chicken breasts into bite size pieces and browned them in olive oil spray + a tsp of butter for about 5 minutes until no pink remained in the chicken.

- Added finely sliced red pepper (you can also use yellow if that's not a trigger for you) and stir fried for one minute.

- The recipe called for 1/3 cup oyster sauce which I didn't have and haven't tested yet so I just made a thin sauce by mixing chicken bouillion in a l/3 cup of spring water with the bits from the pan. Mixed it with the noodles and chicken to coat.

- I sprinkled about l/2 teaspoon of poultry seasoning, a bit of salt and pepper while cooking this. Thank goodness, I'm able to tolerate some seasonings!!

It was really good and didn't cause any digestive problems for me. It tasted even better the second day as a leftover







Next time I make it I'll try it with oyster sauce and see what happens!


----------



## barbz (Jul 24, 2014)

When they diagnosed me with ibsd the first thing I was told was to cut back on caffeine which upset me I love tea. I tried decaffeinated tea but I had the same effect when I had more than three cups, however my partner bought red bush naturally caffeine free tea for me and I can now have as many as I want made with milk and sugar like normal, but an added bonus is when I drink the tea in combination with meals it reduces my swelling and gas. BONUS lol


----------

